# Sailing failures



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I’ve read many books of people who have braved treacherous seas and other obstacles to solo sail around the word. The General lesson these stories have is that with guts, a worthy boat, and determination you can do it. These stories kind of pump you up to take the challenge, whether justified or not. Are there any books or stories of people who have attempted it then part way through the trip just say “**** it....this sucks...I’m going home.”? A book that can give another, and possibly a more realistic, view of the subject. I know that in the recent Golden Globe RTW Race, one participant, a professional sailor, quit early in the race saying “this isn’t for me....I couldn’t get in a groove”, but I haven’t read anything further. And better yet, if someone here had a first hand, or second hand account, it would be great if you shared your experience.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

I don’t know if it was a “failure” but along your lines....

I had ambitions to make Greenland this past summer, leaving from Newfoundland. Didn’t go aas planned. First night out the engine, running it to charge batteries, started making some bad sounds. So I diverted to St. Anthony. Got things fixed easy enough but lost my wx window. A week later I started again and the second day the engine was overheating and after doing all I felt comfortable with at sea I aborted the trip.

Now it was cold and wet and miserable. Going into St Anthony put me off course and into the ice berg track. I was poking along in the fog, cooped up below due to the cold and wet, staring at the radar for bergs as I had no visibility. I was miserable and although I didn’t put a name to it at the time, terribly depressed. 

I turned for home, shortly the weather improved, I got some wind and my mood picked up tremendously.

I suspect that being in similar circumstances again I will feel the same depression. Hopefully I’ll be able to recognize it for what it is, put a name on it, and more successfully manage it. 

It would not break my heart to never have a repeat of that feeling. But that may be unablvoidanke. 

Who knows?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Marinas around the world are filled with boats for sale that aren’t continuing their journey. The Caribbean for sure. I understand New Zealand and Australia are hot spots too.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

A guy hung himself in the marina in Johor Baru, Malaysia when I was there.
His engine was in parts spread around the saloon.

No, he didn't write about it.

I suggest one never read the books about cruising. Just go.

It really quite easy. You do need some money and a bit of luck. More luck = less money. And to sail conservatively because breaking kit is not replaceable at sea no matter the luck or money.

In general there is no book in failure... But there's no book in Easy, either. There's only books in drama.
People tell me to write a book but I tell them it wouldn't sell. Who wants to buy a book called: "Marks Circumnavigation, It was Nice, Nothing Bad Happened".


Mark


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Slayer, not sure this is what you are looking for. I can think of 2 that are close, although I think you are working on more failure of the spirit than unavoidable bad outcomes, although in many of the stories here those 2 items are correlated.

Heavy Weather Sailing by Coles
Total Loss by Jack Coote


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Biggest failure....that easy....when I joined Sailing Anarchy


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

No question that there are a lot of solo sailing attempts that have not gone as planned and the sailor abandoned the attempt. There was Donald Crowhurst in the first Single Handed Around the World Race. https://www.amazon.com/s?k=donald+c...=c&hvqmt=e&tag=mh0b-20&ref=pd_sl_9sa0gdzt2q_e

Another one from that race is Bernard Matessier though he didn't actually quit sailing just dropped out of the race on the final leg in the Atlantic when he was far ahead and would've been the sure winner. He elected instead to continue sailing half again around the world to Tahiti. https://www.amazon.com/Long-Way-Ber...ords=moitessier+bernard&qid=1570982957&sr=8-1


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Does this count? 

I set off to explore the west coast of Newfoundland in 2018. I motored 15 miles to the first anchorage, dropped the hook with the intention moving on the next day. One day bled into the next. Soon it was week into week, and finally month into month. 

After nearly three months we hauled anchor, motored the 15 miles back to the dock, and called it a season. It was the best “failure” of my cruising life .


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Will confess I had the first boat I ever had built for me! In fact the first new boat I’ve ever had with the intention of going rtw. Had it together. A good strong boat. 30 years of experience including multiple ocean passages. Enough funds. Retired so enough time. 
Thing I didn’t have was the wife entirely on board. Her kids health went south. She said “I won’t be more than a days flight away from family “. That meant including the time getting to an international airport. She has two grown kids with arrthymogenic right ventricular dysplasia. Although both have in dwelling defibrillators but they can die at anytime. 
She’s my world. A boats just a boat. Easy choice. It wouldn’t mean anything without her along. She’s done passages. The passage is less stressful for her than being away. She’ll go when she thinks things are safe. Otherwise she flys and meets me. 
Maybe it’s sour grapes but have come to believe the rtw thing is some egocentric fantasy for many. Some need it for themselves to feel validated. Some just like to sail and almost unintentionally end up doing it. Don’t know which I would have been but think the latter as we always talked “let’s go to the leewards. Then maybe the windwards. Then maybe the ABCs. Then maybe Panama. Then the SP....”
Do I miss it ? Yes. Do I regret not doing it? No.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> A guy hung himself in the marina in Johor Baru, Malaysia when I was there.
> His engine was in parts spread around the saloon.
> 
> No, he didn't write about it.
> ...


Even with my slightly more dramatic seafaring adventures, I'm not sure many would be interested enough to read a book of my voyages, though quite a few have suggested it.
However, and perhaps it's because I began my adventures before there was a "get out of a scary situation for free" card (the USCG), there were a few books worth reading as text books for survival at sea in extreme circumstances, IMO.
First and foremost, "Once is Enough" by Smeeton, a book which literally saved our lives because, in similar circumstances, after of reading that book, I knew exactly what to do to stop the sea water ingress without a moment's thought. And moments meant a lot in a hurricane at sea after a capsize!
Though I do not for a instant believe how the authors explained either vessels' sinking, I did find these 2 stories of their survival thereafter of terrific import, again in the days before the free card.
Survive the Savage Sea and 117 Days Adrift. However, both these stories reinforced my resolve not to abandon my vessel until I had done everything within my power to stop her sinking, and then only to step *UP* into my life raft/boat, and not a second earlier.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Was doing a simple weekend favor for a friend. His brother bought a Hinckley Pilot. Had it wooded and totally restored at their Maine yard to use it as a gentleman’s day sailor. We were to take it from there to Duxbury Ma. CG had buoys out. Forecast was benign. Snowed while leaving. Turned to freezing rain. My friend and his brother went below to sleep after dinner. I took the second watch. Other crew (4 aboard) stuck his head out “hey the floorboards are floating!!!”. Turned on the engine which was still hot from leaving. Woke everyone. Owner started yelling “we’re going to die...we’re going to die... we’re going to die...”. Brother punched him out. Duck taped him into a sleeping bag and put him in the v berth. Everyone searching for the leak. Pitch black. Winds and seas building. Reefed but headsail blew out. My friend found leak. Engine through hull partially sheared at flange. Presumably struck by milk carton filled with spare anchor chain. Water up to settees. Everything floating. Water over tanks and batteries with pitching. Made wrapping with oily rags then Spanish windlass around it to tighten. Leak slowed. Block failed. Boat jybed. Main gone. Friend hypothermic. Boat stank. Diesel fumes and crap. No nav. No radio beyond low watt handheld. No one around. Big wind and seas. Into oilworkers suit. Augment barepoles with warps. Blown east north east. Rain and sleet and sea smoke. Drive blind. Two functional. Can’t go below as stench makes you puke. 15m on then off. When off pump. 48 hours. Things quiet. Cut away tatters of sails. Friend in bad shape. Was in cold water fixing leak. Attend to him. Check his brother. Make tea. Drink heated coke. Eat sneaker bars. The rest slop. Throw out what we can. Sleep. Next day take cockpit sun cover. Fold it on diagonal and make a sail. Try to make westing. Can’t do better then a near reach. Hit land a couple of towns north of Duxbury in situate. All go to hospital. All get hydration, electrolyte correction, warming beds. 
Find out we were called overdue. Search given up. My first wife had already called on the life insurance (says why she ended up the first). Two weeks later go to see boat. All varnish gone. Inside and out. All mold. Still stinks. Glass crazed. New name done in leaf gone. Trashed.
Says why I won’t do passage by myself. Will single but not passage.
That June do Marion.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

@outbound

Luxury!

:grin


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Quite a story.

The heaviest thing than could contact a thu hull in my boat is 24 packs of toilet paper. Im very sensitive about them...the thru hulls..


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I simply do not have any storage, let alone anything heavy, in a locker with a thru hull. Period. Fashion a divider, if they storage space is so critical. Anchor chain?! That’s just asking for trouble. Lost count of damage stories. Out’s takes the cake.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

capta said:


> Survive the Savage Sea and 117 Days Adrift. However, both these stories reinforced my resolve not to abandon my vessel until I had done everything within my power to stop her sinking, and then only to step *UP* into my life raft/boat, and not a second earlier.


Note that since the wide uptake of EPIRBs there has been no, none, zilch, zero long lifeboat survival incidents of cruising boats (that I can remember).

Whilst I'm not suggesting that we take lesser liferafts to sea, nor equip them any less, nor have a lesser grab bag, how relevant are those old survival books?

Even Allard Coles Heavy Weather Sailing is out of date with modern hull shapes, isn't it?

I certainly agree with not stepping down from the boat into the life-raft. I'm sitting on deck firing off both EPIRBs and ringing the Coast Guard on the Sat Phone whilst launching the dinghy with the 18ph OB on it.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Before I scare people away.
Above occurred decades ago. Now just wouldn’t happen. CG would report if buoys were out. They caught big static for this event as other boats also got in trouble for this forecast. Forcasting is currently not even dependent on buoys. Personal and boat epirbs are cheap and everywhere. Handheld nav and comm exists, works and is cheap. Stop leak tapes, putty’s, quick set epoxy exist. The whole thing would be a non event and we wouldn’t have left in the first place.
Still, single passage is way dangerous even now. Just having an able bodied adult even if not skilled totally changes everything. I’m alive because there was one with me. 
Slocum was good. In fact a great sailor. But he was also lucky. 
Think the most dangerous sailing is coastal. People set off in a different mindset. Boat and crew may not be set up for what can happen even now. We go coastal with all the stuff and the mindset as we would for passage. Think you should too. Won’t leave on a iffy forcast. If not feeling good. With things broke. With out spares. Be a boyscout. Want you posting on SN.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Any man who can eat Sneaker bars is too tough to die!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> .... the 18ph OB......


Very expensive, latest stuff.
Can only buy direct in person at factory in monte carlo.
Envious


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> how relevant are those old survival books?
> 
> Even Allard Coles Heavy Weather Sailing is out of date with modern hull shapes, isn't it? .


Given the possibility of electronics failing, I don't see how reading a couple of well written sea stories could hurt.
I've never been a fan of Allard Cole's Heavy Weather Sailing, even though I have owned it since the '60s. It is certainly out of date today.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

RegisteredUser said:


> Very expensive, latest stuff.
> Can only buy direct in person at factory in monte carlo.
> Envious


Because every one of those long sea survival stories say how they saw multiple ships go past them while they were stuck in an immovable life-raft. With a fast dinghy I can motor over and bang on the hull while firing rockets into their bridge. 
:grin


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

On passage our inflatable is deflated, upside down and lashed to the fordeck. It stay put when green water washes over the boat. So Marks scenario isn’t in our bag of tricks. Have seen more than one boat lose their dinghy or wreck their davits leaving it hoisted in the davits. That scenario seems a good idea for KKs and Norhavn but not for many sailboats. 
Out raft is certified on schedule and stored in the cockpit. The ditchbag is an arms away. Same thoughts different execution. 
Thought about those combo raft/dinghy thingies until got to mess with one. Didn’t think about it any further. I’ve been tossed out of my dinghy going back in to pickup the laundry. Just hit a wake the wrong way from momentary in attention looking at the phone. My bad but wasn’t texting rather looking at the time. Don’t like that idea either. Now if alone in the dinghy will put that red loop on my wrist rather than its usual place around the mounting handles. 
Think I’ve made every mistake possible but seem to keep learning new ones. 

A word to the wise. Especially to the charter folks. Check everything including all lockers before you take off. I trusted a guy I’ve done multiple Bermuda races with and a very good yard that I still really trust and think is the best around. But s—-t happens.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Because every one of those long sea survival stories say how they saw multiple ships go past them while they were stuck in an immovable life-raft. With a fast dinghy I can motor over and bang on the hull while firing rockets into their bridge. :grin


Yeah, I'm with you on this one. I want at least one of my lifesaving devices to be a proactive mobile vessel. Our dink rides fully inflated on the foredeck for offshore sailing, with only a gas tank or two and a sharp knife between being on deck and in the drink ready for action, as in pic below. 
Inter island the davits work fine, though.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Capta that’s an excellent setup. If I had room would do the same. It answers a big theoretical bugaboo of mine. Everyone focuses on sinking and weather. Another concern not often mentioned is fire. Getting off the boat and away from it quickly would seem wise. Would think risk higher in cold water setting with the heat on. But don’t know and don’t know the real risk of this occurrence. Have seen boats needing rescue from fire. People are commonly in the water or sometimes have time to launch a raft. But hard to get a raft to move any distance. You’re dependent upon differential drift.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

A fire ate sea Is a truly terrifying experience. 
My first sail to Hawaii as deck hand at about 15, I was on night watch alone a number of days out from San Diego when I saw flames coming out the portholes of the engine room under the cockpit. 
With the only access to the engine room through a hatch under the seat of the forward port corner of the cockpit, it meant dropping blindly into a fire and smoke filled room, a rather uninviting thought. But so was this beautiful wooden ketch burning to the waterline and being stranded in the drink hundreds of miles from shore pre-EPIRB or life raft.
Fortunately, I found it to be an electric fire and killing the genset did the trick, but the 15 or 20 seconds it took to muster the courage to drop into that engine room are seconds I'll never forget.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

After we’re safely in and settled we do the following. We’ve taken to put the loop on mooring lines around the cleats anchored to the dock or slip. The lines to the cleat on our decks is secured by a single figure eight so easily and quickly removed without need to leave the boat. Our engine key is left in when on the boat.

Think many fires are due to shore power plugs and in the Caribbean shore power columns. I’d much rather have to replace my dock lines than my boat. I have no trust that the surrounding boats have a safe set up. I have no trust in the yards on this. Even the fancy dan ones.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

We could quicken things up if instead of saying "sailing failure" we just went with "sailure"


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Fuel shut offs should be a considerable distance from engines and generators. Although we have shut offs near things we have secondary ones under the saloon floor.
However my big bugaboo is the propane solenoid. Ours is on the OPPOSITE side of the boat from the galley over the nav station seat. Had a pro captain tell me that’s stupid as it’s inconvenient. I know he’s an idiot as having the quick shut off no where near the most likely source of fire on a boat is infinitely wise. We also shut off at the solenoid then the stove. So line sits empty when not in use. 
We keep our fire extinguisher under the sink so it’s near but accessible without getting too close. We keep a fire blanket there as well as setting off an extinguisher means a mess.
All extinguishers are ABC rated. There are multiple whole boat electrical shut offs in various places. as electrical fires are number two.
We have had grease in a pan go up once but otherwise in 35+ years no fires. Used a fire blanket. Did have a shore power plug melt once as column had an internal fault. Column was scorched and it’s internal wiring melted. Yard bought me a new cord. Didn’t plug in the rest of our stay.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

You guys are ahead of me in this thinking. 

I do have 5 fire extinguishers and one is kept in a deck locker.

We were boarded by the Dutch CG in St Eustis last season. The only gig was out of date extinguishers.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

When does a failure become a disaster?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

SanderO said:


> When does a failure become a disaster?


When CNN gets hold of it.

.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

outbound said:


> However my big bugaboo is the propane solenoid. Ours is on the OPPOSITE side of the boat from the galley over the nav station seat.


I was on a Delphia 37 that had the propane shutoff UNDERNEATH the oven. Like, not on a panel below; you actually had to reach in a ways underneath the oven. It's a Polish design. Insert ethnic joke here. Otherwise it was a lovely sailboat.



outbound said:


> We also shut off at the solenoid then the stove. So line sits empty when not in use.


This seems like a great, commonsense best practice. Not only is the line empty, but you know for sure that the solenoid is working. I try to remember to work this way when I'm cooking on a boat with propane.

However nobody else seems to do it. How many here actually shut off the solenoid before the stove?


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Minnesail said:


> This seems like a great, commonsense best practice. Not only is the line empty, but you know for sure that the solenoid is working. I try to remember to work this way when I'm cooking on a boat with propane.
> 
> However nobody else seems to do it. How many here actually shut off the solenoid before the stove?


Hmmm, I do. I thought it was standard practice. Always turn off the solenoid first, let the burner go out, then turn off the burner. We also _usually*_ turn off the valve on the propane tank when it's not going to be used for many hours.

My solenoid switch is in the galley, but a little bit away from the stove. It's convenient to switch on/off, but hopefully far enough away from the blast zone of a propane problem.

(*Sometimes this gets missed, but not often.)


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

hpeer said:


> You guys are ahead of me in this thinking.
> 
> I do have 5 fire extinguishers and one is kept in a deck locker.
> 
> We were boarded by the Dutch CG in St Eustis last season. The only gig was out of date extinguishers.


When do fire extinguishers expire? I looked for a date on mine and never found one.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Minnesail said:


> We could quicken things up if instead of saying "sailing failure" we just went with "sailure"


I may change the name of my boat!


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

The solenoid burns a full Ah. But see folks leave it on.


----------



## requiem (Jul 24, 2018)

MikeOReilly said:


> Hmmm, I do. I thought it was standard practice. Always turn off the solenoid first, let the burner go out, then turn off the burner. We also _usually*_ turn off the valve on the propane tank when it's not going to be used for many hours.


This is how I was taught as well.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

outbound said:


> ....I know he's an idiot as having the quick shut off no where near the most likely source of fire on a boat is infinitely wise.


I totally agree, the shut off should be a suitable from the potential fire, so that it remains accessible. If he has any point, it would be that the shutoff should be easy to identify, when you get to it. Ours is a breaker on the panel (which is directly across from the galley) among two dozen others. You would not want to have to pause to find it. I replaced the OEM breaker with a Red colored one. Stands out. No thinking.



> .....Did have a shore power plug melt once as column had an internal fault. Column was scorched and it's internal wiring melted.


I've had this happen twice, once at two different marinas. The shore plug systems we use are awful.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> When do fire extinguishers expire? I looked for a date on mine and never found one.


This is a problem, as it's different for different manufacturers. Even the time before expiration can differ. Our Kidde are good for 12 years, I believe. and the date of manufacture (not expiration) is embossed on the bottom of the cylinder.

Ironically, I replaced them all a few years back and they almost immediately had a recall, so I got all new for free, about a year later. My boat wasn't 12 years old at the time, but the date on the extinguishers was a couple of years older than than the boat. I bet this is not uncommon, when you buy them off the shelf.

Another best practice is to remove a powder extinguisher from it's mounting bracket, at least annually, and rock it around a bit to insure the powder doesn't settle too much.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Minnesail said:


> ....It's a Polish design. Insert ethnic joke here......


Bet you wouldn't insert that joke if there were a half dozen 6ft Poles sitting at your table. That's likely the case on an international sailing forum. No?


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Minnewaska said:


> Another best practice is to remove a powder extinguisher from it's mounting bracket, at least annually, and rock it around a bit to insure the powder doesn't settle too much.


Lesson passed along from a friend who discovered the 'settled powder effect' while fighting a fire. His habit had been to check the gauge only. The extinguisher discharged, but not nearly as much powder as it should have. (happy ending regarding the fire)

Since then he has taken to periodically tapping on the cylinders with a rubber mallet. I immediately applied that technique to my extinguishers and could absolutely hear and feel the difference as the powder loosened up. It's now a regular practice.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> This is a problem, as it's different for different manufacturers. Even the time before expiration can differ. Our Kidde are good for 12 years, I believe. and the date of manufacture (not expiration) is embossed on the bottom of the cylinder.
> 
> Ironically, I replaced them all a few years back and they almost immediately had a recall, so I got all new for free, about a year later. My boat wasn't 12 years old at the time, but the date on the extinguishers was a couple of years older than than the boat. I bet this is not uncommon, when you buy them off the shelf.
> 
> Another best practice is to remove a powder extinguisher from it's mounting bracket, at least annually, and rock it around a bit to insure the powder doesn't settle too much.


Hm, this is a secondary concern, the primary being that the fire extinguisher works when needed. But: if there is no expiration date visible on the unit. how does the CG determine whether to fine you for it being expired?


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

PhilCarlson said:


> Lesson passed along from a friend who discovered the 'settled powder effect' while fighting a fire. His habit had been to check the gauge only. The extinguisher discharged, but not nearly as much powder as it should have. (happy ending regarding the fire)
> 
> Since then he has taken to periodically tapping on the cylinders with a rubber mallet. I immediately applied that technique to my extinguishers and could absolutely hear and feel the difference as the powder loosened up. It's now a regular practice.


I have done this occasionally but never noticed anything moving inside. Does that mean everything is just beautiful, or the powder is so much settled that nothing will budge it?


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Minnesail said:


> I was on a Delphia 37 that had the propane shutoff UNDERNEATH the oven. Like, not on a panel below; you actually had to reach in a ways underneath the oven. It's a Polish design. Insert ethnic joke here. Otherwise it was a lovely sailboat.





Minnewaska said:


> Bet you wouldn't insert that joke if there were a half dozen 6ft Poles sitting at your table. That's likely the case on an international sailing forum. No?


It was a cheap shot to be sure, my apologies to the Polish readers of this forum. Perhaps being of Norwegian descent I'm a little too comfortable with deprecating national jokes. (Ole, Lena, et al.)

And more directly, I doubt the position of the shutoff was the choice of the good designers at Delphia. The rest of the boat, both sailing and accommodations, was well thought out.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I've never read a single great adventure salty story scare the crap out you super brave facing the elements because everything went wrong and I almost died so I wrote a book to make money off it by making it a great sea story account BOOK!

Reading sailing forums the past 12 years or so I learned all I needed to know about those stories - don't be an idiot and if you aren't don't have a schedule that turns you into one


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

This is an epic story that will keep you entertained for a few hours.

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/gene...-related/77054-s-v-triumph-lost-atlantic.html

I met Doug, Interesting guy. He bought another boat even bigger after losing Triumph.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Don0190 said:


> I've never read a single great adventure salty story scare the crap out you super brave facing the elements because everything went wrong and I almost died so I wrote a book to make money off it by making it a great sea story account BOOK!
> 
> Reading sailing forums the past 12 years or so I learned all I needed to know about those stories - don't be an idiot and if you aren't don't have a schedule that turns you into one


Great book idea!

Title: *My Big Scary Sailing Story* 
Subtitle: _My great adventure salty story scare the crap out me super brave facing the elements because everything went wrong and I almost died_


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Why would someone write a book about a failed attempt at something, unless you failed spectacularly it would not be a very interesting story I think one would lick their wounds move back to shore and try to get on with their life.

I do remember someone who wrote about his adventures and I think shared it here a few years ago. He was self-deprecating saying how he was short and overweight and not mechanically inclined. Still, he took sailing lessons, bought a boat, fixed it up and took off cruising. He made it to The Sea of Cortez from San Francisco sailed for a couple of months and considered it enough of a success to write a book about it.

I think the stories of successes are often ones of multiple failures and perseverance leading to success.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Bill Bryson wrote a book called a " Walk in the Woods" which was later made into a movie Starring Robert Redford, Nolte and Emma Thompson.

I think Bryson, only got 200 miles along the trail before calling it quits. Failure turned into Success?


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

tempest said:


> Bill Bryson wrote a book called a " Walk in the Woods" which was later made into a movie Starring Robert Redford, Nolte and Emma Thompson.
> 
> I think Bryson, only got 200 miles along the trail before calling it quits. Failure turned into Success?


Good example! I never saw the movie, but the book was hilarious. We need a similar sailing book.


----------



## Aquarian (Nov 8, 2010)

On the topic of dry chem fire extinguishers. They should be turned upside down and shaken or spanked a couple times a year. The chemicals settle in the bottom and pack down over time preventing them from being expelled properly. Sounds goofy, but tis true - I worked for a fire safety service co once upon a time.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

tempest said:


> Bill Bryson wrote a book called a " Walk in the Woods" which was later made into a movie Starring Robert Redford, Nolte and Emma Thompson.
> 
> I think Bryson, only got 200 miles along the trail before calling it quits. Failure turned into Success?


That was a great book. Travel essay really. I thought I recalled that he went back and finished all or most by section hiking, although, that's not how the book ends, iirc.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> Hm, this is a secondary concern, the primary being that the fire extinguisher works when needed. But: if there is no expiration date visible on the unit. how does the CG determine whether to fine you for it being expired?


I doubt the CG would fine a recreational sailboat for this. You'd probably be required to replace them or determine expiration before setting sail again, or then you'd be fined, if caught again.

As you say, the bigger issue is that they work.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Concerns for fire (for me) are mostly related to electrical and propane. I had one "over heating" experience related to 110v shore power which I avoid ... ie not in a slip running amp hungry devices. I use the 110v battery charger when I am on board in the slip in winter storage and rely on a few solar panels to keep the batts topped up. You want a good circuit breaker / protect system for sure.

Propane is heavier than air and can accumulate in bilges and explode from an electrical spark. Propane locker needs to have an over board "drain" for any escaped gas. My system has a manual shut off in a locker behind the cooker, a solenoid switch on the bulkhead next to this locker as well. Gas is only turned on to cook. Valve is closed in winter storage. Our S-2 solonoid includes gas sensor alarms. I have a sensor below the cooker. Boat is well ventilated!

I have fire extinguishers under the companionway behind the steps next to the galley and one in the aft cabin. Do not have one in the engine compartment (automatic)... but diesel is pretty hard to ignite I believe... not like gasoline or their fumes. 

Fires are scary stuff. I saw a stinkpot explode on the hard at the NYAC just before its launch I think... don't know if it was caused by propane or gasoline. Could have turned into a big disaster. Fire department came very quickly.


----------



## ApparitionS (Oct 5, 2018)

Slayer said:


> I've read many books of people who have braved treacherous seas and other obstacles to solo sail around the word. The General lesson these stories have is that with guts, a worthy boat, and determination you can do it. These stories kind of pump you up to take the challenge, whether justified or not. Are there any books or stories of people who have attempted it then part way through the trip just say "**** it....this sucks...I'm going home."? A book that can give another, and possibly a more realistic, view of the subject. I know that in the recent Golden Globe RTW Race, one participant, a professional sailor, quit early in the race saying "this isn't for me....I couldn't get in a groove", but I haven't read anything further. And better yet, if someone here had a first hand, or second hand account, it would be great if you shared your experience.


While traveling the Great Lakes I ran into some weekend sailors who mentioned a book called Fat Nerd goes sailing or Overweight Old Computer Guy or something like that. I looked it up on Amazon and came to the conclusion "why the hell would I want to read that." Anyway, think that's what you're looking for.

I think a lot of people quickly give up cruising, they just don't write about it.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

ApparitionS said:


> While traveling the Great Lakes I ran into some weekend sailors who mentioned a book called Fat Nerd goes sailing or Overweight Old Computer Guy or something like that. I looked it up on Amazon and came to the conclusion "why the hell would I want to read that." Anyway, think that's what you're looking for.
> 
> I think a lot of people quickly give up cruising, they just don't write about it.


I just looked it up, it's 'Breaking Seas.' After reading a few reviews, I came to the same conclusion you did.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

PhilCarlson said:


> I just looked it up, it's 'Breaking Seas.' After reading a few reviews, I came to the same conclusion you did.


Thanks for the name....just bought it.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

I think the late Robert Pirsig summed it up nicely in his Cruising Blues article:
https://classic.esquire.com/article/1977/5/1/cruising-blues-and-their-cure
_
"But most of us had had just about all the escape we could stand; we're overdosed on vacation. Maybe we aren't quite as free spirits as we believed; each new island to visit had just a bit less than its predecessor."

"And thoughts were turning to home."

Change the point of origin to Sacramento or Cincinnati or any of thousands of places where the hope of sailing the world fills landlocked, job-locked dreamers; add thousands of couples who have saved for years to extend their weekends on the water to a retirement at sea, then sell their boats after six months; change the style and size of the boat, or the ages and backgrounds of the participants, and you have a story that is heard over and over again in cruising areas - romantic dreams of a lifetime destroyed by a psychological affliction that has probably ended the careers of more cruising sailors than all other causes together: cruising depression.

"I don't know what it was we thought we were looking for," one wife said in a St. Thomas, Virgin Islands, harbor after she and her husband had decided to put their boat up for sale and go home. "But whatever it was, we certainly haven't discovered it in sailing. It seemed that it was going to be such a dream life, but now, looking back on it, it just seems . . . oh, there have been beautiful times, of course, but mostly it's just been hard work and misery. More than we would have had if we had stayed home."_


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

mbianka said:


> I think the late Robert Pirsig summed it up nicely in his Cruising Blues article:
> https://classic.esquire.com/article/1977/5/1/cruising-blues-and-their-cure
> _..._


_

Yup&#8230; The dream is too often based on the images in the glossy mags, or now the ubiquitous "life is grand" Youtube videos. In fact, I wonder if there is an uptick in "cruising depression" as Pirsig called it._


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> I doubt the CG would fine a recreational sailboat for this. You'd probably be required to replace them or determine expiration before setting sail again, or then you'd be fined, if caught again.
> 
> As you say, the bigger issue is that they work.


See post #28 in this thread: "We were boarded by the Dutch CG in St Eustis last season. The only gig was out of date extinguishers."


----------



## ApparitionS (Oct 5, 2018)

MikeOReilly said:


> mbianka said:
> 
> 
> > I think the late Robert Pirsig summed it up nicely in his Cruising Blues article:
> ...


_

I agree. I think many see the YouTube videos and think it's going to be all "reliving my varsity days" or something. I deal with this all the time with my weekender and non sailing friends. They can't understand that it's a lot of work and a lot of inconvenience. Everyone's idea of cruising is different. Mine happens to be as remote an anchorage as possible and not the one luxury marina to the next style. Nothing wrong with anyone's ideas it's just not mine. I'm ALWAYS having to fix something. The boat basically dictates what I'm buying next and the weather controls when I leave or stay. Everything has to be planned as far as getting supplies and fuel, parts ect. You can't just get on Amazon and have it in two days at your doorstep. It requires a lot of working with people, helping others as much as you can for free and then hopefully your own luck works out. Then there's basic preventative maintenance which is always ongoing. I wouldn't trade this for anything but there is a B Side that isn't often seen on the bikini videos on YouTube._


----------



## ApparitionS (Oct 5, 2018)

Case in point- Last week I got caught on the Hudson River during the Nor’ Easter that blew through. Between the strong currents and the high winds, my boat was doing 360’s in place right over the anchor. Eventually the rode caught the centerboard that’s partially hanging down and broke all kinds of parts, not to mention leaving my drifting into the middle of downtown NYC’s portion of the Hudson River amongst massive commercial traffic. So there I was in my underwear at 11pm trying to gain control of an out of control boat. A few days later the top cap of my headsail furler foil comes off, leaving the top of the foil exposed. Of course the halyard snags it and I couldn’t roll the furler in- 20 miles off of New Jersey. Two days later the mishap in the Hudson had apparently tweaked the centerboard packing gland and I suddenly found myself taking on 20 gallons a minute, at night, in commercial traffic mid way up the Delaware River. Then this morning I go to start the engine and suddenly the high temp alarm goes off. Apparently I sucked up a plastic bag in the raw water intake. While trying to figure out what was happening, standing there looking at the diesel, the breather gasket let’s go and oil starts spewing all over.........welcome to cruising. Did I fix everything? Of course. But it hasn’t been scotch and bikinis for the last two weeks. Nice sunsets though. 🤙AA


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Still new at it but have found the following helps.
For several years went back and forth to the Caribbean. I really like passage. Wife doesn’t. I don’t mind seeing family occasionally. Wife wants more contact. So this year for the first time left the boat in Grenada and stayed in our house for the summer. Total boat break. Other than SN no sail related activities. 
We take two extended boat breaks during the winter. Xmas and spring. Total of 5 weeks off the boat. Beyond family time do at least one land trip.
So approach it as having two homes. Two divergent lifestyles. 

On key things do my own work. Just don’t totally trust yards. But whereas I used to do the bottom, pull varnish, wax and do all the lesser skilled work now write check. Sure price it out and try to keep expenses down but have taken to the “you get one pass” attitude. Rather miss a few meals in restaurants, getting fancy clothes and other stuff like that than be doing grunt work.
Sure I’ll do grunt work when bored and stuck on the boat like when making water but surprisingly just cutting down on mindless maintenance work makes a huge difference in your attitude towards the boat.

Used find a spot anchor snorkel, read and hangout. Now do more land exploring, more involved cooking and non boat stuff. Also still have the smaller more difficult islands to see. And there’s charity work to do.

You need to shake it up. You need to not be unidimensional. Ben Franklin said”boredom is a sign of lack of intelligence “.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Aquarian said:


> On the topic of dry chem fire extinguishers. They should be turned upside down and shaken or spanked a couple times a year. The chemicals settle in the bottom and pack down over time preventing them from being expelled properly. Sounds goofy, but tis true - I worked for a fire safety service co once upon a time.


Here's an idea: Mount them horizontally on a bulkhead. Every time you tack you'll be agitating the chemicals.


----------



## DaBishop (Oct 15, 2019)

Way too new to the idea of sailing to know if it's different for boats, but in general. Extinguishers should inspected once a year and depending on the type expire 5-10 years.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

davidpm said:


> This is an epic story that will keep you entertained for a few hours.
> 
> https://www.sailnet.com/forums/gene...-related/77054-s-v-triumph-lost-atlantic.html
> 
> I met Doug, Interesting guy. He bought another boat even bigger after losing Triumph.


Do you remember the one where a member here signed up as crew for the Transpac, and the owner of the boat owned Chinese restaurants and had his wife and 80 or 90 year old grandmother on board. The aforementioned crew member kind of mutinyed because the owner didn't have enough water or something. He tried calling a Navy ship to be rescued. I can't remember all the details but it was a crazy story. At one point the owner's wife showed up here and started defending her husband. It was a few years back but it was a contentious thread.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Rockdawg?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

ApparitionS said:


> Case in point- Last week I got caught on the Hudson River during the Nor' Easter that blew through. Between the strong currents and the high winds, my boat was doing 360's in place right over the anchor. Eventually the rode caught the centerboard that's partially hanging down and broke all kinds of parts, not to mention leaving my drifting into the middle of downtown NYC's portion of the Hudson River amongst massive commercial traffic. So there I was in my underwear at 11pm trying to gain control of an out of control boat. A few days later the top cap of my headsail furler foil comes off, leaving the top of the foil exposed. Of course the halyard snags it and I couldn't roll the furler in- 20 miles off of New Jersey. Two days later the mishap in the Hudson had apparently tweaked the centerboard packing gland and I suddenly found myself taking on 20 gallons a minute, at night, in commercial traffic mid way up the Delaware River. Then this morning I go to start the engine and suddenly the high temp alarm goes off. Apparently I sucked up a plastic bag in the raw water intake. While trying to figure out what was happening, standing there looking at the diesel, the breather gasket let's go and oil starts spewing all over.........welcome to cruising. Did I fix everything? Of course. But it hasn't been scotch and bikinis for the last two weeks. Nice sunsets though. ?AA


We have found deploying a kellet and would have prevented a wrap around the keel or centerboard. We use it anytime there are strong reversing currents to anchor in..

Why would you have been in the channel on the Delaware?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Minnesail said:


> Here's an idea: Mount them horizontally on a bulkhead. Every time you tack you'll be agitating the chemicals.


That's good to know


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Slayer said:


> Do you remember the one where a member here signed up as crew for the Transpac, and the owner of the boat owned Chinese restaurants and had his wife and 80 or 90 year old grandmother on board. The aforementioned crew member kind of mutinyed because the owner didn't have enough water or something. He tried calling a Navy ship to be rescued. I can't remember all the details but it was a crazy story. At one point the owner's wife showed up here and started defending her husband. It was a few years back but it was a contentious thread.


The member also had a"past". Very contentious chap

The story went that he led a mutiny and caused issues on that Transpacific Race as he thought he knew better than the captain. There was very little vetting done by both sides before they left. He basically spend the voyage criticizing the captain who had done the trip half a dozen times,
He bragged about taking Chesapeake charter boats out in high winds and practicing MOB


----------



## ApparitionS (Oct 5, 2018)

chef2sail said:


> ApparitionS said:
> 
> 
> > Case in point- Last week I got caught on the Hudson River during the Nor' Easter that blew through. Between the strong currents and the high winds, my boat was doing 360's in place right over the anchor. Eventually the rode caught the centerboard that's partially hanging down and broke all kinds of parts, not to mention leaving my drifting into the middle of downtown NYC's portion of the Hudson River amongst massive commercial traffic. So there I was in my underwear at 11pm trying to gain control of an out of control boat. A few days later the top cap of my headsail furler foil comes off, leaving the top of the foil exposed. Of course the halyard snags it and I couldn't roll the furler in- 20 miles off of New Jersey. Two days later the mishap in the Hudson had apparently tweaked the centerboard packing gland and I suddenly found myself taking on 20 gallons a minute, at night, in commercial traffic mid way up the Delaware River. Then this morning I go to start the engine and suddenly the high temp alarm goes off. Apparently I sucked up a plastic bag in the raw water intake. While trying to figure out what was happening, standing there looking at the diesel, the breather gasket let's go and oil starts spewing all over.........welcome to cruising. Did I fix everything? Of course. But it hasn't been scotch and bikinis for the last two weeks. Nice sunsets though. ?AA
> ...


I came in late and didn't pay attention to the normal current of the Hudson when factoring in an outgoing tide. 99.99% of the time, it is me who screws myself....... Thanks for the tip though, it's a damn good idea.

I was entering the C&D canal- shoals on either side between the nuc plant and the eastern canal entrance...


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Think you need to fully invert your dry chem extinguishers. Sometimes if its all clumped up you might want to invert it then give it a smack to get the powder loosened up.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Arcb said:


> Think you need to fully invert your dry chem extinguishers. Sometimes if its all clumped up you might want to invert it then give it a smack to get the powder loosened up.


Just tack harder

Every time you mess up and accidentally heel over at 75º you can tell your guests you were agitating your fire extinguishers.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

tempest said:


> Rockdawg?


Yep


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

ApparitionS said:


> I came in late and didn't pay attention to the normal current of the Hudson when factoring in an outgoing tide. 99.99% of the time, it is me who screws myself....... Thanks for the tip though, it's a damn good idea.
> 
> I was entering the C&D canal- shoals on either side between the nuc plant and the eastern canal entrance...


Oh yeah.....that's va common anchorage too for the larger ships
I generally come up the Jersey side and then stay outside the channel entering the Canal.

Our kellet is simple...a 10 lb mushroom anchor on a line with a very large shackle which will travel down the rope rode to a depth of 12 ft if possible ( it just has to be lower than the keel ) I attach the line to the same cleat the anchor rode is on. Works like a charm as the boat pivots around the line so no wrap.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

MikeOReilly said:


> Yup&#8230; The dream is too often based on the images in the glossy mags, or now the ubiquitous "life is grand" Youtube videos. In fact, I wonder if there is an uptick in "cruising depression" as Pirsig called it.


I've noticed a few of the vidloggers recently hinting that the boat life is getting to them. Including Elana on La Vagabonde.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

mbianka said:


> I've noticed a few of the vidloggers recently hinting that the boat life is getting to them. Including Elana on La Vagabonde.....


I used to read the interview with a cruiser blog. 99% loved the heck out of it, but eventually returned to shore.

While I've read many that recount, with great fondness, their experience of raising a child on their boat, it has to change the experience. Hard enough to do on land, in my book. Interesting that both SVDelos and RAN Sailing published the same vid content on the same day. They were both leaving to complete the last few months of pregnancy and deliver their babies ashore. Time will tell, if their return to the cruising life is what they want.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

We were living aboard in a nice marina in Niagara when my son was born. Comfortable boat with wifi, shore power, pressure water etc. It wasn't that awesome.

Kids need grass and trees and space to play.

We sold the boat and bought a house with land, no question it was the right move. I didn't see it as a failure. I had been aboard for several years by then and never planned to live aboard indefinitely. In fact, I never plan to live aboard/cruise full time again. Houses are comfortable. Sailboats are great way to spend vacations and to recreate.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Then don’t live in a city. No grass, trees or space to play.

Not much in the suburbs either come to think of it.

Definitely a minority life style.


----------



## ApparitionS (Oct 5, 2018)

chef2sail said:


> ApparitionS said:
> 
> 
> > I came in late and didn't pay attention to the normal current of the Hudson when factoring in an outgoing tide. 99.99% of the time, it is me who screws myself....... Thanks for the tip though, it's a damn good idea.
> ...


Yeah it was all the commercial traffic I had to dodge that kept me from going below long enough to work a solution. I'll give the kettle a whirl as it sounds like a good idea. Was a weird situation on the Hudson. Just one of those things- wrong place and time. Had to wait out that storm one way or another though. N/NE winds against the Gulf Stream make for a wet and bumpy ride. Won't be there if I don't have to be.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

ApparitionS said:


> Yeah it was all the commercial traffic I had to dodge that kept me from going below long enough to work a solution. I'll give the kettle a whirl as it sounds like a good idea. Was a weird situation on the Hudson. Just one of those things- wrong place and time. Had to wait out that storm one way or another though. N/NE winds against the Gulf Stream make for a wet and bumpy ride. Won't be there if I don't have to be.


I never had a problem in the Hudson but, I have all chain. Though I know several boats where their rope anchor rode got wrapped around their boats keel. That was in calm conditions. Must not have been fun in the weather you experienced. Was on my boat for a Nor'easter a few years ago on a mooring would not do it again voluntarily.


----------



## ApparitionS (Oct 5, 2018)

mbianka said:


> ApparitionS said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it was all the commercial traffic I had to dodge that kept me from going below long enough to work a solution. I'll give the kettle a whirl as it sounds like a good idea. Was a weird situation on the Hudson. Just one of those things- wrong place and time. Had to wait out that storm one way or another though. N/NE winds against the Gulf Stream make for a wet and bumpy ride. Won't be there if I don't have to be.
> ...


I'm currently moving a boat south; the ground tackle arrangment is (was) less than ideal. Great for where the boat came from (Great Lakes) but not good for full time use. Basically 20' of 5/16 3b and 150' of 9/16 three strand.

The mooring I snagged that night wasn't much better- the current/wind combination caused the boats to lie with the ball slamming against the side of the hull all night. I tried various spring lines on the mooring pennants with no success. The current couldn't overcome the wind and the wind couldn't overcome the current so the boats were caught in the battle. Another boat near me almost got holed by its own dinghy due to those conditions. TBH in retrospect I would have been better hove to offshore.

OP: I think there is a distinct difference between cruising for a while and then moving on to other things as opposed to what I think you're asking; started cruising and for one reason or another quickly decided "nope, not for me"...or quitting outright due to lack of money, overwhelming repairs ect.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

hpeer said:


> Then don't live in a city. No grass, trees or space to play.
> 
> Not much in the suburbs either come to think of it.
> 
> Definitely a minority life style.


You should check out Minneapolis! We're all trees. The city owns and maintains the boulevard trees to give our streets a nice canopy.

When our park system was developed in the early 1900s the goal was to have a playground within 1/4 mile of every residence, and a rec center within a 1/2 mile. With a few exceptions that is still the case to this day. Rivers, streams, waterfalls. Three sailing lakes. All lakefront property in the city of Minneapolis is public land, as is a lot of the river and stream front property.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Minnesail said:


> You should check out Minneapolis! We're all trees. The city owns and maintains the boulevard trees to give our streets a nice canopy..


It's true! But then there is the 10 months of winter....


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

And all to owe PEOPLE! Yuck! 

I’m sorry but no. No city is the same as a rural setting let alone being on a sailboat in a deserted anchorage.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

PhilCarlson said:


> It's true! But then there is the 10 months of winter....


Well sure, there is that.

I like to think that the cold separates the true believers from the posers.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

One of the important things that keeps my wife and I on board is the absence of having to live in the US northeast during winter. I haven’t seen snow nor experienced freezing rain since 2013. You can’t believe how nice it is to not chip ice, shovel snow, spread melt or run the snow blower. 

When she complains about humidity I just chuckle and say well we can change that if you want. She grins and jumps off the sugar scoop for a dip.

People evolved in a semi tropical environment. That’s where you want to be according to your biology. The upper Midwest leads to seasonal affectual disorder, drunkenness or too many children.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

outbound said:


> .....The upper Midwest leads to seasonal affectual disorder, drunkenness or too many children.


I'll go only if I can pick the option.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

outbound said:


> The upper Midwest leads to seasonal affectual disorder, drunkenness or too many children.


I'm about as upper midwest as you can get, and I'm afraid I tend towards two out of three of those things...


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

outbound said:


> One of the important things that keeps my wife and I on board is the absence of having to live in the US northeast during winter. I haven't seen snow nor experienced freezing rain since 2013. You can't believe how nice it is to not chip ice, shovel snow, spread melt or run the snow blower.


Even though I'm a Canadian, and have remained in Canada the past four winters, I've spent most of my time in the _Florida of Canada_: the Okanagan. I haven't seen real snow or actual cold for four years now.

This winter I've signed up to spend our winter north of Calgary, and then in semi-northern Ontario. We're definitely going to be shovelling lots of snow and dealing with serious cold.

Should be fun &#8230; maybe?


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Ice is slippery and dangerous. Wifey is scared of falls and wears cleats over her shoes going to and from work. She wants to get out of cold winters when she retires. We had had a plan to live aboard and move back and force from the Caribe.... seems a lot of work.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

S stay with the plan. We used to go back and forth and probably will again. But this year left the boat in Grenada. Prior insurance required a hurricane cradle. Current one doesn’t. That cost $50 ec/month. So for less than $950EC/m you can leave a 46’ boat on the hard in a monitored, safe marina. You can have yacht management and leave it in the water for less than half that cost. 
Of course your monthly insurance costs go down for the lay up period so the expense is manageable. Annual costs with this plan are less than it was with May to November use rest layup in Rhode Island. Yard work bills are considerably less. 
Additional plus is virtually no marina bills as no slip nor mooring fees when cruising.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

outbound said:


> One of the important things that keeps my wife and I on board is the absence of having to live in the US northeast during winter. I haven't seen snow nor experienced freezing rain since 2013. You can't believe how nice it is to not chip ice, shovel snow, spread melt or run the snow blower.
> 
> When she complains about humidity I just chuckle and say well we can change that if you want. She grins and jumps off the sugar scoop for a dip.
> 
> People evolved in a semi tropical environment. That's where you want to be according to your biology. The upper Midwest leads to seasonal affectual disorder, drunkenness or too many children.


Personally I still love the seasonal changes. Even enjoy a nice blizzard from time to time. But, I'm now retired so I don't need to go anywhere just hunker down and enjoy the show. Putting the boat on land for the winter makes also me want get going in springtime to launch for the season. Though my gal and I do make plans to be someplace warm for as much of January as possible usually with a sail charter somewhere I also just booked seven days on a cruise ship in December leaving from New York because the price was right and figured I could use some sea staring time while heading to someplace warm. I ignore all the frivolity on board I'm just there to enjoy the sunrise, sunset and the sea.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

outbound said:


> S stay with the plan. We used to go back and forth and probably will again. But this year left the boat in Grenada. Prior insurance required a hurricane cradle. Current one doesn't. That cost $50 ec/month. So for less than $950EC/m you can leave a 46' boat on the hard in a monitored, safe marina. You can have yacht management and leave it in the water for less than half that cost.
> Of course your monthly insurance costs go down for the lay up period so the expense is manageable. Annual costs with this plan are less than it was with May to November use rest layup in Rhode Island. Yard work bills are considerably less.
> Additional plus is virtually no marina bills as no slip nor mooring fees when cruising.


I also thought about wintering the boat down there... in water and fly down for some winter sailing. Maybe next winter???


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

It’s a long sail on 36’ boat to the eastern Caribbean. Suspect if you do it you won’t want to come back. Would pick an island with cheap fares (Norwegian, JetBlue etc.) and cheap costs to have someone check on the boat (Chatham, Dominica,Grenada etc.). You’re not offbeat. Know of people who do this.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

a sailing failure is when you need to put on shoes and long pants!


----------



## ApparitionS (Oct 5, 2018)

Don L said:


> a sailing failure is when you need to put on shoes and long pants!


You're not kidding. While sailing around the northern US this year I was in thermals until mid June.....now I've been in thermals since mid September...........


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Our traditional shakedown cruise in the early season, often has evening temps in the 30s. Daytime in the 50s is very comfortable inside the enclosure greenhouse, but we drop the hook on Block Island, so you need to get cozy at night. Warm jammies and lots of blankets. 

That one ‘back on the water’ cruise is met with great enthusiasm. Then all crew want warm, short and Ts weather asap.


----------



## westerly winds (Jan 9, 2019)

Aquarian said:


> On the topic of dry chem fire extinguishers. They should be turned upside down and shaken or spanked a couple times a year. The chemicals settle in the bottom and pack down over time preventing them from being expelled properly. Sounds goofy, but tis true - I worked for a fire safety service co once upon a time.


So just just use the boat a couple times a year? LOL!


----------



## Aquarian (Nov 8, 2010)

westerly winds said:


> Aquarian said:
> 
> 
> > On the topic of dry chem fire extinguishers. They should be turned upside down and shaken or spanked a couple times a year. The chemicals settle in the bottom and pack down over time preventing them from being expelled properly. Sounds goofy, but tis true - I worked for a fire safety service co once upon a time.
> ...


Truth. LOL. Unless, it's on one of those amazing motionless cats ?


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

SanderO said:


> Ice is slippery and dangerous. Wifey is scared of falls and wears cleats over her shoes going to and from work. She wants to get out of cold winters when she retires. We had had a plan to live aboard and move back and force from the Caribe.... seems a lot of work.


Do it. You don't have to go all of the way down to the Caribbean if you don't want to. Winter in the Bahamas beats the hell out of the northeast, and you can still enjoy the nice summers in New England. We made it from the Abacos to Connecticut in 5 1/2 weeks this past May on a 30' boat with a combination of offshore hops and the ICW. Obviously we could have done it much faster if we had taken bigger jumps offshore.

I'm originally from Southern California but spent 29 years living in the northeast before finally escaping last year when we started cruising full-time. Each winter became harder and harder to get through. The last five years were the worst. I would start getting bummed out in August because I knew that it was going to start getting cold soon.

Last February I was floating on a swim noodle in Green Turtle Cay when I told Mr. Cthoops that it was the best winter I'd had in the past 29 years. I'm never going to live in a place with cold winters again. My life's too short to be cold for six+ months of the year.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Not everybody dislikes the colder weather

Living someplace where every bird is a rat with wings doesn’t appeal to me. Visiting is OK and enough for me


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

We just took a swim off the beach at Grenada Marine. I got chilled in the water and was cold when I stood up and the breeze hit me. Brrrrr!


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Now that the leaves are falling and the boats are off the water I'm really starting to crave snow. I was just down looking over my snowshoes, and I've been riding my winter bike in preparation. Bring the snow!


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Minnesail said:


> Now that the leaves are falling and the boats are off the water I'm really starting to crave snow. I was just down looking over my snowshoes, and I've been riding my winter bike in preparation. Bring the snow!


Me too! I've avoided real Canadian winters the past three years by spending it in the Okanagan (Canada's Florida). But not this year. Alberta-bound, then northern(ish) Ontario. Lots of snow and cold. Fun, fun .


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Send pictures.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Minnesail said:


> Now that the leaves are falling and the boats are off the water I'm really starting to crave snow. I was just down looking over my snowshoes, and I've been riding my winter bike in preparation. Bring the snow!


That's just absolutely freaking insane!!!!!!!!!! I'm upset that I put on a pair of socks yesterday!


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnesail said:


> Now that the leaves are falling and the boats are off the water I'm really starting to crave snow. I was just down looking over my snowshoes, and I've been riding my winter bike in preparation. Bring the snow!


Boat should be coming out this week. Meanwhile enjoying the peak Fall colors here on the Isle of Long. Will spend part of November winterizing the water system and projects on board. Jumping on Cruise Ship in December for some sea staring time and warm water swims. Most of January will be spent in Bonaire including a week on a sailboat. Come back for a little taste of winter maybe jump on another Cruise Ship last minute if the feeling strikes me. Key West in April. Bahamas in May. Then the sailing season begins again here in my local waters.


----------



## Interlude (Jun 16, 2016)

Well this thread seems to have evolved into why we like cold weather or no! For the record, love the snow and snow sports though last season cost me with a season ending injury that also took out much of sailing season. Still not 100% and may never be but will be back on the snow again and also heading to the boat this week. We gave up sailing decades ago to raise family, career and if boat ownership is ever considered foolish, try buying a small farm, then go into debt against it in retirement to start a new family business, oh and buy that sailboat of our dreams from 1989 when we first quit sailing. I had always dreamed of cruising around the world since reading Robin Lee Grahams book _The Voyage of Dove_. We have the boat that could do it, small by today's standards but not from the days of our youth, the Pardeys, etc. The dream is still alive but realize we have made our berth and now have become accepting of it. An earlier post speaks to his wife not being prepared anymore to go, we find ourselves there now as well. Almost three decades away from sailing also means we never developed the muscle memory for what to do in all situations and are still relearning. It is ok, simply being aboard our boat brings contentment and satisfaction that a least part of our plan did happen, Interlude came into our lives. Alfred Lord Tennyson's quote about love can certainly be subsided for dreams, as it is truly better to have dreamed and lost than to never have dreamed at all. We are better for it, and as the OP first questioned about stories of failure, no it is not a failure it didn't happen, failure is never having a dream or trying. Ya never know though, we spent much time one recent morning while at a marina in Annapolis talking with a couple on their boat, much like ours, who were getting ready to leave for points south and eventually a Pacific crossing. They were about our age, so there go many of the excuses! Meanwhile also getting ready to dust off the skis and snowboards!


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

hpeer said:


> Send pictures.


I'm actually not quite ready for snow. I still have some yard / garage / boat stuff that needs to be done before the snow covers us.

But mostly, once the leaves have fallen and it's cold, I want some snow on the ground! Much better white and pretty than just brown and cold.

We did get some great fall color this year.

The Minneapolis side of the Mississippi river, as viewed from the Ford Parkway Bridge


A Japanese Maple (Acer palmatum)


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Interlude said:


> I had always dreamed of cruising around the world since reading Robin Lee Grahams book _The Voyage of Dove_. We have the boat that could do it, small by today's standards but not from the days of our youth, the Pardeys, etc. The dream is still alive but realize we have made our berth and now have become accepting of it. An earlier post speaks to his wife not being prepared anymore to go, we find ourselves there now as well. Almost three decades away from sailing also means we never developed the muscle memory for what to do in all situations and are still relearning. It is ok, simply being aboard our boat brings contentment and satisfaction that a least part of our plan did happen, Interlude came into our lives. Alfred Lord Tennyson's quote about love can certainly be subsided for dreams, as it is truly better to have dreamed and lost than to never have dreamed at all. We are better for it, and as the OP first questioned about stories of failure, no it is not a failure it didn't happen, failure is never having a dream or trying. Ya never know though, we spent much time one recent morning while at a marina in Annapolis talking with a couple on their boat, much like ours, who were getting ready to leave for points south and eventually a Pacific crossing. They were about our age, so there go many of the excuses! Meanwhile also getting ready to dust off the skis and snowboards!


I think most who get into sailing had similar dreams and plans at various points. Though through experience and aging issues those plans sometimes change. I know they have for me. Long passages to far destinations no longer interest me. Though in my younger years I was go go go and learned it was not all fun. Sometimes it was boring drifting along waiting for the wind, current etc... Sometimes frustrating when things broke.

I spent most of this season just sailing a few miles to a nearby port on Friday and rented a mooring for the weekend. I enjoyed watching the mooring field fill up with the weekend sailors. Then watch them depart on Sunday. I'd head into town for meals or BBQ on board depending how I felt. I would leave on Mondays when most of the powerboat owners were back at work and their wakes were not rocking and rolling my boat as I made my way back to my home port. I enjoyed each trip. Often I was the only boat out in the area. I still did my usual passage planing. Looked at future weather forecasts. Checked the tides and currents to decide on departure times to make for the quickest passage even though it was just a short hop. Just needing a two hour weather window allowed me to do more sailing than trying to reach further destinations which I had already visited anyway in my younger days. The late Warren Zevon's advice was to "Enjoy every sandwich" to which I would add to one should enjoy every sail. Even if it's not across an ocean.


----------

